# Senator dumps pregnant GSD



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Just days before Easter on March 18, SC Senator Kent M. Williams called animal control and had his very pregnant German Shepherd picked up and taken to the shelter to be killed.
This is the kind of person we elect to lead?? A person who takes no responsibility as a pet owner, cared so little that he couldn’t be bothered to have this sweet girl spayed, then when she got pregnant, he callously and coldly just dumped her! What an atrocity!!


















On Easter Sunday this beautiful girl had a litter of eight puppies at the Marion County Animal Shelter. Luckily she and her puppies were pulled from the shelter and placed in a foster home. They were not killed and now all will have a chance at a much better life.

I am forwarding a request to write to the Senator and to local papers to vent your outrage over this despicable incident!

Following is the Senator’s contact information, contact information for local media and a sample letter that you can use. Please, get the word out and let people know. Flood Williams’ office and the media with letters, calls and emails!

The Senator’s contact information:
Senator Kent M. Williams
District 30 - Dillon, Florence, Marion & Marlboro Cos.
Contact Address:
(H) 4205 Stirk Place, Marion, 29571
Bus. (843) 423-3904 Home (843) 362-0307

(C) 602 Gressette Bldg., Columbia, 29201
Bus. (803) 212-6008
E-Mail Address: [email protected]

SOURCE


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

nice

just the sort of guy we want legislating...

too bad we can't dump him off at the pound. maybe he could share a cell with Vick!


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I just sent an email to the good Senator. This makes me sick!!!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

ugh.......


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am not real political, but the reason I don't like Hillary is that as soon as they left the whitehouse last time, they gave away the cat and the dog. Obviously, these animals were just photo ops. That made me wonder about their character.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BridgetI am not real political, but the reason I don't like Hillary is that as soon as they left the whitehouse last time, they gave away the cat and the dog. Obviously, these animals were just photo ops. That made me wonder about their character.


Huh, I had never heard that before. Does not surprise me though.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Senetor Clinton and her husband have dogs in their home in chappaqua, ny. My DF used to work for Invisable Fence Co, and put in a system for their dogs at home. It was actually quite amusing he said, showing the "secrurity guys" how to train the dogs on the system once he's left.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

BTW, i sent him an email, letting him know i think he is a disgrace to the community and as a leader he should be setting a good example for society.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

My email is on the way!!!!
Rosa


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: BridgetI am not real political, but the reason I don't like Hillary is that as soon as they left the whitehouse last time, they gave away the cat and the dog. Obviously, these animals were just photo ops. That made me wonder about their character.


I remember their choc. Lab was hit by a car and died. What kinda dog was then abandoned?


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

OK so, i got a very quick reply from the senetors office:


"The following statement has been released to the media. 


"Growing up on the family farm, I developed a love and respect for animals at 
a very young age that has stayed with me throughout my life. As a result I 
have adopted four dogs during my life, all of whom have been attended to and 
provided for with the utmost care. My German Shepherd was given to the 
local shelter for her own safety, with the knowledge that I would reclaim her if 
no one else did. Any suggestion to the contrary is a complete and utter 
falsehood."


Kent Williams
Senate District 30"


Ok senetor, but here the saying goes "When you adopt a pet, you adpot for LIFE" 

I wonder why her safety was a concern?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

your right Maedchen...a choc lab named Buddy!!! I'm not aware of their abandoning any animals though. 
Rosa


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

_"My German Shepherd was given to the local shelter for her own safety, with the knowledge that I would reclaim her if no one else did. Any suggestion to the contrary is a complete and utter falsehood."_

Yeah, right. How stupid does he think, people are?
From what or whom needed the dog to be safe from?

_"Growing up on the family farm, I developed a love and respect for animals at a very young age that has stayed with me throughout my life"._

I grew up in a city, with very few animals and have more passion & respect for animals than this idiot. 

*This guy should be shut away - only for his own safety, of course.*


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Go look under Urgent. Poor Momma in SC has been on this forum for a time - same dog. I put this information on that thread a couple of days ago about this guy dumping his dog.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Wow! I wondered if any of the rescue's here were the ones helping this girl. Awesome!!

I hope lots of different places will write about this, so everytime someone googles his name, the dog story will come up too.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I still haven't received my 'automated response' to my email yet... what a looser.....


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wonder if any of the national media would be interested in picking up this story?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

wow!!! I just called the first number....got message saying they were closed but for a directory please push....I did...put in Williams for this last name, the phone rang. I asked if that was Sen. Williams-he said it was!!! I then told him what I thought of his dumping of his preg dog at a high kill shelter and how this is no way for our elected officials to ask. He said no one was listening to his side of the story and he was ending the conversation right now....and hu.... jerk!!!
I'd love to send this on to the Media


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

can we contact CNN on this one???


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: tibvixie101
> "Growing up on the family farm, I developed a love and respect for animals at
> a very young age that has stayed with me throughout my life.


Sorry, but growing up on a farm, you learn that animals are a cash crop and food source, not something into which you invest your emotions. It's a very simple economic equation, you don't spend more on your animals than their market value.



> Quote: My German Shepherd was given to the
> local shelter for her own safety, with the knowledge that I would reclaim her if
> no one else did. Any suggestion to the contrary is a complete and utter
> falsehood."
> ...


How on earth is a pregnant dog more safe in a filthy, disease-ridden dog pound than at his home? For Pete's sake, if there's a "safety" issue, address that, but don't dump the dog in the pound.

What a complete idiot!!

I hope this makes the news for his constituents to see, or at least that it becomes a campaign issue when he runs for re-election.


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh ... and dog pounds aren't boarding kennels. They don't take your dog and hold onto it until you want to reclaim it. You sign away ownership to them, then they have the right to kill it at any time. Strays have to be held for a certain period of time, but owner surrenders are available for immediate euthanasia.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

susan need to get ahold of you!!! yesterday you pms were full...will try again


----------



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

Look at her in that first pic, she is absolutely despondent.

The verbiage of that original article says she was _turned over for the purpose of being PTS._
So the senator says he has a side to the story??? How can even the smoothest talking politician talk themselves out of TURNING OVER a VERY PREGNANT dog to a shelter???
Apparently he doesn't have much of a story if he whines that no one listens then hangs up when he's asked what it is!

Reprehensible.

Thankfully someone was able to pull Momma and her babies and get them in a foster home ... if she has a thread in the Urgent section can that be moved to "Where are they now?" to bring more exposure to this situation?


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

Did anyone see _ Charlie Wilson's War_? The movie had him retelling the story, which is supposedly true, about how he got involved with politics. 

He had a neighbor when he was a kid who was an elected official and didn't like Charlie's dog. One morning, Charlie found the dog outside, bleeding from his mouth and discovered that the neighbor had mixed broken glass in with dog food and the dog had eaten it. As a kid, he couldn't do much then, but when the guy came up for re-election, he did everything in his power to campaign for the guy's opponent, even going into neighborhoods that had traditionally had poor voter turn-outs and giving them rides to the polls if they promised to vote for the other candidate. The dog-killer was soundly defeated.

That's what has to happen to this guy, too.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

You are sooooo right Susan!!! I think some pressure from other political fiquires, organizations, etc couldn't hurt either.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I sent an email lambasting him. I could not let this case rest. 

I was a dork and went further and emailed to a few national talkshow hosts with the story linked in the message. Hopefully one of them pick it up, and even if it is a short discussion, it is still something.

Never done anything like this before, but I was just ABSOLUTELY livid!

**** hath no fury than a woman ... who is pissed about ill-treatment towards the real underdogs of our society.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I am planning a long letter to him that I will share here. It will also go to all senators in SC and House of Representatives as well.

So far I,ve not seem the the "real statement." ??????


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

By the way dOg, I like your idea about sharing a cell with VICK!! I will incorporate this somewhere in my letter.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

The guy's a creep.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

what a total zero


----------



## lawhite (Feb 4, 2004)

check this out. (read all the way to the bottom) turns out that the GSD is not the first dog that he has just tossed out. He seems to have a pattern. what an a**. more infor


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

I just read Angies post at the bottom. I recon once an A$$hole always an a$$hole. This whole thing sould go a long way to helping his political career.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

I'd say he's probably trashed his career along with his dog.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

Sent an email. I tried to be nice, but I don't think I will make his fan list.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

There are several rescues working on this right now...we are working with the temp foster home she is in and trying to find a suitable place for her. We don't have anything concrete to really post here, just wanted everyone to know she is being worked on. We will update when we have definite news!









There is no excuse for this, but in rescue world reality, this isn't uncommon, it’s the same excuses everyone else uses...it’s just this time he's a senator. All news outlets have been contacted but the story still hasn't "broke" yet...don't know why, normally our media loves to show politicians messing up?? I love how he is blaming the dog for roaming and getting out of the pen, no blame for him having a dog he knows roams and still not getting her spayed!

People just don't take responsibility for their actions anymore, it’s always someone else’s fault (usually that someone else is the dog). I am always really saddened by how so many people can just throw away their dogs, but I am even sadder that I am not surprised anymore.


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

Oh, GREAT!! This guy's on the Agriculture and Natural Resources committee for the state senate. (Ironically, also on the Corrections and Penology and Judiciary committees.) This mean that he is one of the people responsible for writing, debating and recommending for passage bills that govern South Carolina's animal control, breeders, shelters and rescue organizations. Let's let the fox into the henhouse, why don't we??? <she says sarcastically> Uggh. This guy's looking creepier by the minute!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Yep! That's why I don't buy the story that he had her there for her own safety (like he thought it was a nice place) and was going to reclaim her if no one else did...he of all people would know what a high kill shelter his own county shelter is!


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: AvamomAll news outlets have been contacted but the story still hasn't "broke" yet...don't know why, normally our media loves to show politicians messing up??


Let's stop sending the senator messages and start sending them to the local news media for his area. (and maybe the Associated Press?)

The media stories that "break" are the ones that the media thinks will hit a chord with their audience. Let's show them that their audience wants this creep exposed for what he is.

Sinclair, can you tell us what media to contact?


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

The state wide newspaper is The State at http://www.thestate.com

My local newstations are:

NBC affiliate is WIS-tv at http://www.wistv.com

ABC affiliate is WOLO at http://www.wolo.com

CBS affiliate is WLTX at http://www.wltx.com

Marion county is near the coast, near Myrtle Beach so it would be different affilates there, I don't know them.

Issue right now is we don't want media and cameras trying to get pics of the mom and pups, she is pretty scared right now and undersocialized....media people and lights would freak her out!

The other issue is there really isn't one rescue to talk to right now, from my understanding from their website, the rescue that pulled her (bless them) works to pull dogs and get them to reputable rescues...I don't think they are a "normal" rescue as in they do the adoptions out...so she still needs to get into a GSD rescue, who will know how to handle her and properly place her and the pups (who may be pb, he is rumored to have a male GSD on his property.) Wish we had a momma dog foster home open.

There is a trucker demonstration/strike going on as I type about gas prices in front of our state house, so I'm sure that will dominate the news today...tomorrow may be a good day to bombard the news with this issue!


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

_Let's stop sending the senator messages and start sending them to the local news media for his area. (and maybe the Associated Press?)_

And Oprah?


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

Let's keep the location of the mom and pups secret. Sinclair, if you have contact with that rescue group, you might advise them to keep mum and refuse any requests to photograph them. It wouldn't be beyond someone to try to steal them or even kill them (remember the Ellen/Iggy debacle and how emotional and irrational defenders can be?).

The news media can use the shelter photos, which are the most salient, anyway.


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

The rescue has posted media contacts:
http://www.newleadonlife.com/



> Quote: Local newspapers:
> [email protected] Ms. Maddock, Exec Editor, Columbia Star
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> ...


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: lawhitecheck this out. (read all the way to the bottom) turns out that the GSD is not the first dog that he has just tossed out. He seems to have a pattern. what an a**. more infor


That's an excellent article! Making aware, that it takes tax payers money to clean up his mess. For those who don't care about animals, they will always care where their money goes.

I wonder what excuse he'll find for not treating his Lab's HW infestation, and his refusal to "deal with her" after she was repeatedly taken in by AC.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I spoke with the Director of Media at our local Humane Society last night and he suggested I contact Peta (which I plan on doing). Normally I don't really agree with some of their tactics but in a case like this I think they are just what we need. 
Rosa


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

email has been sent to Peta!!!!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

What does PETA care....they dump their dogs too...except in plastic bags already dead.

No offense, I know you have your heart in the right place about getting the word out, but I really don't want this situation used to further PETA's fundraising, none of which will be used to help this dog, I'm sure! uggg


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I sent an e-mail to each of the media outlets listed. 


I also sent the same info to CNN. Use this link to do the same: 


http://www.cnn.com/feedback/forms/form11b.html?1


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

YES!!! I just did a google search on Senator Kent Williams and right there on the first page is a link to the story about him dumping his preg dog at the shelter!!!!!


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyone have any more updates on this topic?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

It's hit the local South Carolina news at least.

http://www.wistv.com/Global/story.asp?S=8116855


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

quote from the senator: 



> Quote: "My German Shepherd was given to the local shelter for her own safety, with the knowledge that I would reclaim her if no one else did.


Wha? Who gives their dog to a shelter...but may come back and get her? This isn't a pawn shop. Wasn't the dog close to being put down? 

(I also sent the story to FoxNews.)


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have submitted the story to CNN as I hope others have done. The more I think about it the more disgusted I have become.


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

Have you checked out his legislative record? Other than a bunch of resolutions thanking this person or that or declaring a special "day" for one cause or another, the only substantive bill on which he's the primary sponsor is an amendment making a permit for the release of pen-raised turkeys and mallards for hunting transferrable, when it had previously been non-transferrable.

So, previously a person needed to get a permit to release pen-raised turkeys and mallards and let people shoot them. If that person no longer needed/wanted the permit, it expired. Any other person that wanted to hand-raise turkeys and mallards and then let people shoot them, needed to get their own permit. Sen. Williams wants to amend the law so that a person who doesn't want to engage in this activity can sell their permit to someone else. 

It looks like the bill was defeated. In fact, it appears as though he has introduced 3 bills as the primary sponsor, two of which have been this amendment, and they have all been defeated.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Sounds like the fine people of South Carolina are really getting their money's worth with this one!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Maybe his dog can be the new senator? LOL She'd probobly do a better job!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I tried to Virtual Earth his backyard to see the "kennel system" he said he had but could not zoom in. If any one has software that can do this, it would be interesting to see what is in the backyard. You can get a bird's eye view. His address is on his bio that has bees posted. Let us know what you find!!

And as you said Avamom, I also "wonder why" main media in SC has not jumped on this.

One thing I hope does not happen, is this jerk gets another dog to "try to show what a nice guy he is."


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Here is what is going to run in a local newspaper.....I hope fines and charges are brought against him...I didn't know that he adopted her from this same shelter and never had her spayed because he wanted to breed her, the good senator broke one of the laws that he sits on a board that governs, that all dogs adopted from the shelter are spayed within a certain time frame!

http://www.scnow.com/midatlantic/scp/news.apx.-content-articles-FMN-2008-04-04-0008.html


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

> Quote:In November, Williams wrote a column published in the Marion Star & Mullins Enterprise in which he admonished pet owners and potential pet owners to be responsible. Portions of that column are being used against him in e-mails and letters to the editor.


Wow...Just wow.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

I emailed the senator and CNN too. Some people just suck.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I doubt that fines and charges will ever be brought but if he runs for office again, I will bring this up!!! I grew up in Florence County!!! Still know a lot of people there in office and else where.


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

WHAT A COMPLETE PINHEAD!!



> Quote:“I stand by my decision (to return the dog). I don’t know of a better alternative. I love dogs, but believe I was doing the right thing to return it to the shelter so it could be readopted. The action I took was in the best interest of the dog …,” Williams said by telephone earlier this week. “It could have gotten killed along the highway. And if I truly didn’t care about the dog, I probably could have just let it roam. As a citizen, I exercised my right to surrender the animal to the shelter.”


He didn't know of a better alternative????? How about keeping your dog in the house like a pet instead of as a lawn ornament???

It is NOT his "right" to surrender the dog. Animal Control exists as a part of the public health initiative to prevent rabies. It has nothing to do with providing a public service to pet owners! 

I'd be interested in knowing the euth rate of that "shelter" and the rate of parvo and distemper among puppies that land there.


----------



## windwych (Mar 20, 2007)

I got some info from another venue that said he adopted this dog to BREED HER!!! I dont know the accuracy of this, but if this IS the case it is beyond hypocrisy. 
We CANNOT as GSD lovers let this rest!!! 
Dawn


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

This is scarier and scarier... it underscores how ignorant someone can be and still somehow, someway, get a position as senator. 

I want to tell him: You adopt a dog because you are ready to restructure your life to accommodate him or her. YOU DO NOT REFER TO THOSE YOU CARE FOR AS "IT." Educated people do not permit their dogs to roam suburbia-- period. And no, it could never have gotten killed along a highway, because it is your job as adopter to walk the dog ON LEAD. And yes, to find the time to invest to do so. We do not abandon those we love who are in need.. pregnant and needing care, for example. This was heartless. This was an excereise in throwing away a trusting, honest, dependant living being when she needed you the most. (and yes, it was a she.. not an it.) Animals are not disposable. You did this out of convienience. 

The only bright spot is that whoever is granted care of this girl will be more educated, dog-savvy, devoted, and responsible to her than he would ever have been. Ignorance is like one of those deep double-wide butt-grabber La-Z-Boys..... too comfortable for many people like him to change.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

"....return *IT* to the shelter." Grrrr


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Hopefully, *it* won't get re-elected.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for the E Mail address. I am assumiong this guy is a State Senator, not a US Senator.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

how horrible


----------



## WiSunka (May 25, 2006)

I sent this to my senators. I hope they listen.

It has come to my attention that Senator Kent Williams of South Carolina disposed of his pregnant German shepherd at a dog pound just 4 days before she was to give birth.

http://www.scnow.com/midatlantic/scp/news.apx.-content-articles-FMN-2008-04-04-0008.html

He adopted her from the Marion County Animal Shelter with the agreement that she be spayed with a substantial penalty if she was not, yet he has stated that he intended to breed her and did not follow the law or he contract he signed to adopt her. When she became a problem to him, he threw her away as if she were garbage.

This lovely dog and her litter of puppies are now safe, no thanks to him, but it concerns me deeply that such a man is in Washington making decisions that affect our country. If possible, this man needs to be censured for his thoughtlessness, his disregard for the law and his cruelty to an animal who looked to him for her very life.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

He is not in Washington - Thank God. Just in South Carolina. Where I am from. But the same goes here as well. He's in charge of deciding. All the emails, letters, phone calls and whatever everyone from all states have sent, I truly hope will have an impact on this man. But I doubt it. I just hope he decides not to ever get another dog!!!

Someone or others in SC have made phone calls, pulled strings or whatever to hush this whole thing from becoming front page, I can assure you.

Right now his butt is TIGHT. He's also probably faking a new member here or just lurking!!


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

It's okay if he's on here. I hope he is because maybe it will sink into the cement skull of his that this is inhumane treatment.

He is treating the dogs with as much respect as he treats his disposable razor. 

Let's recap this situation:

1. Sen. Williams "adopted" a labrador retriever, knowing it was heartworm positive. Sen. Williams later decided he "didn't want" the lab and had Animal Control come and pick it up. The dog was STILL heartworm positive. CHILDREN from the community raised $300 to pay for the heartworm treatment without any contribution from Sen. Williams or even as much as a statement of gratitude for these CHILDREN assuming the responsibility that he had shirked.

2. Sen. Williams "adopted" a german shepherd knowing that the applicable law requires for him to have the dog spayed. Sen. Williams did not spay the dog because he wanted to breed her ... this is against the law, against the principles of good breeding and just plain moronic. 

3. Lo and behold, the dog that Sen. Williams wanted to breed got pregnant ... imagine that! Four days before she whelped, he dumped her in Animal Control where she gave birth to her puppies.

4. Sen. Williams said it is for the dog's own safety, but Animal Control is probably the least safe place for a dog to whelp a litter. The puppies run an exponentially greater risk of contracting parvovirus, distemper, giardia, etc. and dying a horrible, excruciating death than if they had been born anywhere else.

5. Sen. Williams kept the dog exclusively outside and then "didn't know what to do" when she didn't stay home. DUH! He could do what responsible pet owners do ... keep the dog in the house.

6. Sen. Williams claims he "exercised his rights" to dump his dog at Animal Control. Animal Control is not a public service funded on the backs of the taxpayers for the convenience of irresponsible pet owners. It exists for one purpose only -- to prevent the spread of rabies in the community. That is why Animal Control is almost always a hold 'em and kill 'em facility, that has no budget for "luxuries" such as vaccinations, outdoor access, or marketing of adoptable dogs.

7. Sen. Williams said it was "understood" that he would reclaim the dog if nobody else did. Does anyone even believe this? When one relinquishes a dog to Animal Control, it becomes the property of the municipality. This isn't a boarding kennel or a consignment shop; you don't put your dog there for a period of time and then reclaim it. 

8. Sen. Williams permitted a rescue organization to assume his responsibilities to his dog and her puppies. The rescue group has far fewer resources than Sen. Williams, yet they have mopped up the senator's mess. Sen. Williams is responsible for the dog being pregnant, Sen. Williams is responsible for the dog being in Animal Control, yet the rescue organization is now responsible for all of the veterinary expenses for his dog and her puppies, plus cleaning up after them and trying to find them all homes that have a higher level of respect and responsibility than Sen. Williams.

9. Sen. Williams defends his actions and does not offer even the most remote statement of gratitude to the rescue organization that came along behind him and mopped up the mess he caused. I don't know, but I would guess they have also not received one dime of contribution from him toward the cost of vetting his dog and her puppies. 

In short, Sen. Williams skips through life leaving a trail of detritus for his tax-paying constituents to clean up. He turns a blind eye to those with fewer resources, but greater morals than himself, and steadfastly refuses to acknowlege their work or apologize for piling his responsibilities onto them. 

And ... he's one of the guys making laws for the state of South Carolina.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Susan FIt's okay if he's on here. I hope he is because maybe it will sink into the cement skull of his that this is inhumane treatment.
> 
> He is treating the dogs with as much respect as he treats his disposable razor.
> 
> ...


You should send that in to every news paper you can think of....seriously, its very well written out and easy to understand. 

What about letters to the editor? That might be a way to get around the 'red tape'


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

I agree - print it!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Susan, very, VERY well put!! I sure hope you are sending this out.. you did a superb job on this!


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

Anyone who wants to use this has permission to reprint and distribute it or submit it to any media that they think may be interested. I don't think my local Missouri media will be interested . Any of you South Carolina people, please use it as you see appropriate.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

This is what I got from a distribution list that I am on that does nothing but rescue. Apparently Williams has made National News. If this has already been posted. Please excuse me, I have been away from my computer all day.

Michael Markarian: Animals & Politics 
Lawmakers Can Lead by Example on Responsible Pet Care 

Posted: 08 Apr 2008 10:32 AM CDT

Politicians have the blessing and the curse of being in public life, and every move they make is closely scrutinized. We have learned an awful lot about Hillary Clinton’s tax returns, Barack Obama’s pastor, and John McCain’s temper—even though for ordinary citizens those would be considered private matters.

It means that lawmakers and candidates have to worry about their personal behavior as much as they worry about their votes and policies. They not only have to obey the laws, but also have to exhibit good judgment and set a positive example for others. 

South Carolina state Sen. Kent Williams (D-30th) recently learned this the hard way. An article by Dianne P. Owens in the Florence Morning News reported that Williams got into hot water for returning his pregnant German shepherd to a local animal shelter. It seems that the senator adopted three dogs from the Marion County Animal Shelter, gave two to his mother and brother, and kept one in his fenced backyard. The dog escaped the fence several times, and Williams decided to return her to the shelter.

Both South Carolina and Marion County laws require that animals adopted from a shelter be spayed or neutered, but Williams apparently ignored the policy because he wanted to breed the female German shepherd. The dog, named Gretchen, had become pregnant during one of her many trysts outside the fence, and just days after being returned to the shelter, she gave birth to eight puppies. The story has incensed animal lovers and quickly made the rounds on blogs such as For the Love of the Dog, Rescue Dog Central, New Lead on Life, and FITSNews. 

It’s especially struck a chord after Oprah Winfrey’s powerful show on Friday about responsible pet ownership and the problems facing dogs. Oprah chastised the puppy mill industry for churning out dogs like livestock, and informed millions of viewers about pet overpopulation and shelter euthanasia. She implored animal lovers to have their own pets spayed and neutered so they don’t contribute to the millions of homeless dogs and cats euthanized each year at shelters. 

We can do better for pets as a nation. Our elected leaders can set a positive example for all citizens by being part of the solution, not the problem—adopting animals, having them spayed and neutered, providing the best veterinary care, keeping them inside our homes rather than chained or fenced outside, solving behavioral problems rather than dumping them at shelters. 

When we don’t act responsibly, it hurts the animals. But when politicians fail in their personal responsibility to pets, it could just put them in the dog house. 


You are subscribed to email updates from Michael Markarian: Animals & Politics 
To stop receiving these emails, you may unsubscribe now. Email Delivery powered by FeedBurner 
Inbox too full? Subscribe to the feed version of Michael Markarian: Animals & Politics in a feed reader. 
If you prefer to unsubscribe via postal mail, write to: Michael Markarian: Animals & Politics, c/o FeedBurner, 20 W Kinzie, 9th Floor, Chicago IL USA 60610


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:I am not real political, but the reason I don't like Hillary is that as soon as they left the whitehouse last time, they gave away the cat and the dog. Obviously, these animals were just photo ops. That made me wonder about their character.


Not actually true.

Socks (the cat) was given to one of the secretaries who worked at the White House after they got Buddy (the chocolate Lab) because the two "didn't get along".

Buddy moved with them when they left the White House, but he was later run over by a car. He was running loose in the yard unsupervised while they had landscapers over at the house. The landscapers left the gate open when they left and Buddy, who was "playfully chasing" (said the article...) them as they left, ran into traffic and was killed.

I don't know what dogs they have now. However, I think after they dumped Socks and let Buddy run loose and get killed, they probably should not have any.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

From what I understand, Bill was pretty heartsick about Buddy's death. I also heard he has another Chocolate Lab named Seamus.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

_However, I think after they dumped Socks and let Buddy run loose and get killed, they probably should not have any. _

That's a pretty low comment!








If I had pets that don't get along, I would break them up too- it's in the best interest for all involved. And why is it Clinton's fault, if the landscapers left the gate open? The dog's death was an accident and clearly not their fault!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

That is your opinion and you're entitled to it just as much as I am entitled to mine.

Personally, I would never dump a pet simply because it did not get along with an existing pet I already have, especially not without trying everything possible first. In the Clinton's case, I doubt that hiring a trainer would have been outside their abilities, to train Buddy not to chase Socks the cat. Then again, with the White House being as big as it is, I doubt it would have been difficult to keep the two pets apart. So no, I don't have any sympathy for someone who would dump a cat they've had for years because the new dog decides to chase it.

As for Buddy, it's very well their fault. Their dog was outside, unsupervised, while they had landscapers coming and going and working on the house. Beyond that, he was also chasing the landscapers at the time he was run over. It would have been common sense to kennel him or take him inside when the gate was being opened and closed all day, especially since he apparently had a habit of "chasing" after people working on the property.

Would you allow your dog to chase workmen you've hired to come on your property? To run loose while you know people are going in and out and he might get out? I sure wouldn't. It's just basic common sense. I don't see why we hold them to different standards than we hold anyone else.

People here get constantly lectured about letting their dogs run off-leash in unfenced yards or when people are coming over to work on the house. Why is it different if it's the Clintons?


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

Buddy’s story- http://archives.cnn.com/2002/US/01/03/buddy.killed/index.html

The story of Socks was that he was given to the secretary after the White House years. 

We’re getting off topic though…









Is rehoming a pet wrong? I don’t personally think so. If you can’t guarantee said pet’s safety and emotional wellbeing (barring self-centered excuses to correct the issue) then you should rehome. Just do it responsibly. 

As for the senator, I wonder if the County will fine him for willfully ignoring the spay law and letting the dog get pregnant. I sure hope they do.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not have a problem with giving the cat to a secretary if the two did not get along. I am no Clinton fan, that it for sure. But I do not allow my dogs to run around when I have landscapers (LOL) or contractors working at my house. My dogs' safety is MY responsibility, not someone I hired to work on my kennels or my house. If I am there, I keep track of my dogs. If I am not there, my dogs are safe in their kennels whenever I have people over to work on something. So yes, it is the owner's fault his dog got smooshed. 

Personally, I think he got the dog (Lab #1 at the time in popularity) simply to boost his ratings. When he got out of office, Buddy and Socks were no longer all that important. One goes to live elsewhere, the other meets and untimely end. Ok, ok, it was an accident. Being shot twice in the back of the head is suicide.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have no problem with re-homing a pet if there are issues with the pets in your home. I have issues with it when it happens as the first solution rather than the last resort.

When we take in a pet, it's supposed to be for life. If, for whatever reason, circumstances change, it should be our first thought to figure out a way to make things work and our very last thought to dump one.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Mels_Kids As for the senator, I wonder if the County will fine him for willfully ignoring the spay law and letting the dog get pregnant. I sure hope they do.


Me too.


----------

